# Trail Cam Pic- WTF



## longdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

This bad boy showed up on my cam last week. what the freak is it??

1-little deamon man
2-baby sasquatch
3-elk butt
4-mountain baboon

all I know is when I first saw it I peed a little


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

That is weird as hell, did you happen to get any others like that?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Longdraw,,,,Best advise I can give you is,,,,,,,MOVE CAMP!!!


----------



## BeufordT (Mar 24, 2008)

Kind of looks like Gene Simons, the lead singer of KISS to me


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Kind of looks like a Mt. Lion.....I think I'm going with "wee deamon" or "spawn of the devil" though. I'd pack up shop and get the he11 outta there.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

After closer examination of the photo, I'm convinced it's a chupacabara. Is your cam set-up around the US/Mexico border?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:twisted: *EL DIABLO!* :twisted:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I think Tex has found your honey hole!


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Its Simba's dad from Lion King, even has the stars around him.


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

That will be a scary walk to your stand in the dark!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It's gotta be a mountain lion. Just keep telling yourself that when you are sneeking out of there in the dark. I may have dribbled a couple of drops myself.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Hope this aint anywhere around my house. Just locked the doors and windows.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

photoshop...lol no its el chupacabra


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

BeufordT said:


> Kind of looks like Gene Simons, the lead singer of KISS to me


Gene is the bassist of Kiss. Paul Stanley is the lead singer.



Lawdog said:


> Its Simba's dad from Lion King, even has the stars around him.


+1


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Gene is the bassist of Kiss. Paul Stanley is the lead singer.


Not always true... Gene does sing a lot of their songs... (Of course the word "sing" is a loose and liberal interpretation of what those two guys _actually_ do.) Kiss is by far the best two cord band on the planet. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Whatever it is it's hovering. It has stars above it and below it. A flying lion maybe?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Lawdog said:


> Its Simba's dad from Lion King, even has the stars around him.


Mufasa???


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

That is freaky! I would have to guess mountain lion...but one can never tell. You should send that one in for snap shot of the week!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The time says 8:51 pm or 20:51, which would still be light out in July. :?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

jahan said:


> The time says 8:51 pm or 20:51, which would still be light out in July. :?


Could be off in time, but does he have any other pictures to compare the one to????????? Same camera, same camera angle???? Like post up picture 60-70????


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I know who that is. It's the Sith Lord from the Star Wars movie....

Take Obi Wan and Annakin Skywalker with you when you go huntin' and you'll be just fine.


----------



## longdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

the date and time are both off in the pic, forgot to reset when switchin batteries.. I have other pics but all you can see are the eyes in the background- This is my favorite elk wallow and I have a LE archery tag, but I might be to scared to hunt it... :evil: :shock:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm also going with a freaky little demon :shock: . No elk is worth it, man.

Update: I just stuck your photo in windows photo gallery and played with it for awhile. Turn the brightness all the way up and adjust the color temperature a bit and you can definitely see the body of the lion. Wicked pic 8) .


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Kane? or worse it could be this


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I was going to post an adjusted pic, but now I can't get it to work again. It just looks like a juggalo with clown makeup on. Let's try some shots with different effects. I think the yellow and black shows the lion's facial outline OK.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I was going to post an adjusted pic, but now I can't get it to work again. It just looks like a juggalo with clown makeup on. Let's try some shots with different effects. I think the yellow and black shows the lion's facial outline OK.


That looks more like an African male lion (Mufasa as some have said) than a cougar. I need to see a picture in the day for reference.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I think what you're taking for a mane is its shoulders rising above its head and chest and legs below. The cat is kind of slunk down. Then again, perhaps this trail cam is in Africa :? .


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks like a jackolantern. Its the headless horseman.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

#3. Elk butt, I have a similiar shot but can't find it.
You should do well on the hunt, good luck.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I needed a good laugh this morning. This thread is likely POTM!


----------

